# s13 sr20det VS s14/s15 sr20det



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Which is better?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wrong forum, and its been discussed.


----------



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

what the hell are those?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

brainiac said:


> what the hell are those?


engines from japan


----------



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

oh yeah. how can i learn more!? thanx.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

brainiac said:


> oh yeah. how can i learn more!? thanx.


Wow, I am flabbergasted..


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

2Fass240us said:


> Wow, I am flabbergasted..


hes still new, he has a bit to learn yet


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> hes still new, he has a bit to learn yet


Substitute "a bit" for "everything about Nissans" and statement remains true. I was mainly flabbergasted because someone joined a board without knowing "what the hell" any of the titled terms are? Who joins a Nissan board not knowing what S13, S14, and SR20DET mean? :wtf:

At any rate he seems eager to learn, which is certainly commendable. :thumbup:


----------



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

maybe to LEARN MORE you jerkface. dam people like you think they're the shit, pisses me off. I'm into muscle cars, i just sold my 67 camaro to my cousin because i dont ahve time/money to care for it and im moving and still going to be going to the same school so i need a better car to drive to school and home. He finally picked it up today =\ god that sucked. So im looking for a CHEAP car that wont need fixing ever weekend! 

once again your a JERK!

if anyone cares...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

mm thats perdy, id drive it, and brainiac he knows he was wrong, just let it go.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

2Fass240us
you got served!!!

you should understand that most of the forums population are newbs and they are postin becuz they need help and he was one of the ppl that didn't know whut sr20det or sr20det means...so he shouldn't haze him....

HELP HIM!!! :waving: :kiss: :newbie:


----------



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

EXACTLY... what a newb basher. THANX GUYS, the reason I turned to a Nissan was cuz I'v always liked them, especially the Japanese Muscle Car a.k.a Skyline! But, hopefully people like that are not common on nissanforums.com, but yeah I FORGIVE YOU. :cheers: 


lol


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

cwrr226 said:


> 2Fass240us
> you got served!!!


Wow...how retarded.

A couple of comments:
1) I was mainly expressing confusion that someone would come to a Nissan forum not knowing "what the hell" a SR20DET was. You don't see me getting on a Camaro forum asking what the hell a 302 is. 
BTW, that wasn't "newb bashing." That would read more like: "You're a facking idiot for coming on a Nissan board not knowing that the fack a SR20DET is. Are you a facking dumbass? Don't you know how to use the facking search function? Did you graduate high school? Middle school?" *That* would be newb bashing. Stop being so damned sensitive. 
2) That car is one of the sweetest 67 Camaro's I've seen, and I hate that you had to let it go. Any chance your cousin might sell it back to you down the road?



cwrr226 said:


> you should understand that most of the forums population are newbs and they are postin becuz they need help and he was one of the ppl that didn't know whut sr20det or sr20det means...so he shouldn't haze him....


I don't mind helping someone. In fact, I've spent a helluva lot of my time teaching other people about S13 and SR20DET stuff. I've gone through a lot of trouble to take pictures of my project, post them on forums, and create articles with pictures on my website. But guess where I got the know-how? Doing it myself! And if I needed help, I asked specific questions after I already spent some time looking for the answer. The thing I have trouble remembering is that most people don't want to work for information...they want it handed to them on a silver platter. This doesn't encourage growth or hard work, both of which are critical to becoming a knowledgable member of the tuning community.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

s13....sweet...flip up lights are PIMP
s14....sweeet too...better handling right? awe...no more flip up lights
s15....REALLY sweet...never in America right?

*eidt locations...not a japan only car...forgot about aussie...HOW COULD I?

*also...any sr20det in a s13-15...not in U.S....awe


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

Not everyone in the world knows nissan's engine codes. I'll bet a dollar you don't know them all. 240's make up what.. 1% of the things nissan as a company has produced, and SR20DET's are in what 20% of the S-Chasse cars that nissan built. Congrats you know jack shit!

I'll bet 2 dollars that brainiac knows far more about general automotive repair then you.

Late


----------



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbup: 

p.s.
this should die now, it's old. Plus I'm not getting a 240 anymore. So you wont be seeing me here anymore. thanx to the people that helped me in the short time that i was here!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Startours7 said:


> Not everyone in the world knows nissan's engine codes. I'll bet a dollar you don't know them all. 240's make up what.. 1% of the things nissan as a company has produced, and SR20DET's are in what 20% of the S-Chasse cars that nissan built. Congrats you know jack shit!
> 
> I'll bet 2 dollars that brainiac knows far more about general automotive repair then you.


Wow...again. I hope you feel better about yourself now. If not, go torture some neighborhood cats and come back once you reach that zen-state. Here's an idea: let's make some more assumptions about one another to belittle the hell out of everyone! Particularly the one where you think I know nothing about general automotive repair.  I'd spout off everything I've worked on, but that'll only serve to waste my time and make you feel like even more of a dumbass. You have no idea what you're talking about, and should therefore shut the hell up.

Then again, I can only be so offended by someone unaware of the proper spelling of "chassis." :loser: That, and your wildly-retarded speculation about percentages that will invariably prove you more of an idiot, especially considering I never claimed to know any of that outside of what a SR20DET is. And nowhere did I parade that around as a reason for anyone to kiss my ass. But it really doesn't matter what I post...you'll look for a reason to attack me regardless. Unless you have the common sense to shut up entirely (which I doubt).



brainiac said:


> this should die now, it's old. Plus I'm not getting a 240 anymore. So you wont be seeing me here anymore. thanx to the people that helped me in the short time that i was here!


Good idea on dropping it.

What happened? Decide to hang onto that gorgeous Camaro?  At any rate, best of luck, and sorry about any hard feelings.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

just drop the whole thing, no one is going to win, and i dont feel like listening to a bunch of "grown" men arguing about who has a bigger ego, so just let it die, and GET OVER YOURSELVES!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> just drop the whole thing, no one is going to win, and i dont feel like listening to a bunch of "grown" men arguing about who has a bigger ego, so just let it die, and GET OVER YOURSELVES!



yeah listen to the 15yo!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> yeah listen to the 15yo!!!


im 16 now, and a lot more mature than you.


----------

